# What Kind of Prepper Are You?



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

What are you "prepping" for? No, not which event... WHY are you prepping? To what end?

I consider myself a Survivalist. I'm not getting ready for something, I strive to be ready for anything. I place flexibility and adaptability over buying things. I don't believe you can escape to some magic place where you will be safe. You make where you are safe. 
Stored food won't last forever. Proper mutual relations with good people means long term survival. More ammo and better optics do not. 

I look at what it will take to move from one crisis period to another. See if you can find a video from "The Maine Prepper" (he's teamed-up w/ Patriot Nurse). That thinking about covers my view. Each period will have it's own set of challenges and requirements. For example, during a fire or flood, your weapon is much less necessary than it will be days later when the looting start. Growing food isn't even a concern if things "get back to normal" in a couple of months. But, do I have some seeds stored, just in case? Of course.

Being specialized is great. I'm an arms and tactics guy. A couple of neighbors are medical trained. A friend is a homestead genius. Another is a mechanical wiz. We will survive. Not because we isolate ourselves, but because we realize and value the strength in others. 

So, do you stockpile masks and medicine because you're sure we'll have a pandemic? Do you maintain an arsenal because Civil War II is just around the corner? 
I'm not asking what you do. I'm asking why.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

For the same reason(s) you do


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't worry about what I haven't done yet, I just do what I can each week, be it learning a new skill or gathering resources. Why, you ask? I believe society has hit rock bottom and we're just waiting for the fallout from that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Winston Smith said:


> What are you "prepping" for? No, not which event... WHY are you prepping? To what end?
> 
> I consider myself a Survivalist. I'm not getting ready for something, I strive to be ready for anything. I place flexibility and adaptability over buying things. I don't believe you can escape to some magic place where you will be safe. You make where you are safe.
> Stored food won't last forever. Proper mutual relations with good people means long term survival. More ammo and better optics do not.
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It’s like eating an elephant. An enormous task accomplished one bite at a time. I am quite about what I assemble as I do not believe in letting the neighborhood think I am the designated Walmart. Things get bad then I know who to work with and who to keep tabs on. Several widows around that will need help and one bastard the entire neighborhood would be better off without. Would not give him the sweat off my balls.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> It's like eating an elephant. An enormous task accomplished one bite at a time. I am quite about what I assemble as I do not believe in letting the neighborhood think I am the designated Walmart. Things get bad then I know who to work with and who to keep tabs on. Several widows around that will need help and one bastard the entire neighborhood would be better off without. Would not give him the sweat off my balls.


Sounds like you've studied "grey man" theory? Some take that to an extreme, and try to hide everything that they do. That itself attracts attention.
Me? I don't advertise to folks that don't need to know. I will help others the best that I can (within the limits of The Life Boat). And I will work with the other Sheepdogs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Winston Smith said:


> Sounds like you've studied "grey man" theory? Some take that to an extreme, and try to hide everything that they do. That itself attracts attention.
> Me? I don't advertise to folks that don't need to know. I will help others the best that I can (within the limits of The Life Boat). And I will work with the other Sheepdogs.


Different circumstances dictate different strategies. At the present, this suites me fine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am rural and more or less isolated, I keep it that way.

No one sees what I do outside of going to the mail box on the town road.

I live on my own road which is a dead end, once in a while some ass drives down it.

My home and shop cannot be seen from the town road and I like it that way.

Very few people know that I prep, none around here in town.

I have nothing to do with most of them, only two I even associate with.

Preps come in handy every winter with power outages.

In snowstorms the road may not be plowed for a week or more, by the town.

Most of the time I can get out with the Jeeps, if not no hurry just sit and relax, I don't have to get to a job.

Have not been employed in my trade by others since 1982.

I am an omnibus prepper and have been since 1978.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Winston Smith said:


> So, do you stockpile masks and medicine because you're sure we'll have a pandemic? Do you maintain an arsenal because Civil War II is just around the corner?


I'm not sure of anything. I stockpile masks & meds because I fear pandemic at the worst or the spread of disease after any SHTF crisis. I maintain an arsenal because I know what humans are capable of... especially when their family may be starving.



Winston Smith said:


> What are you "prepping" for? No, not which event... WHY are you prepping? To what end?


I prep for a SHTF event, where at worst, society collapses. I prep for most of the families on our rural, dead end lane... without them knowing anything about what I have. My stores are designed to hold us off until we can become self sufficient, which means surviving a crisis that starts at the end of the growing season. My stores include hundreds of pounds of seed, which are added to & refreshed yearly. Hopefully the stores will provide the glue to hold our little community together.

I don't have a bunker mentality. I will survive, or won't, doing as our ancestors & living off the land.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

WHY cause it's the smart thing to do. Heck even a squirrel has enough smarts to put a nut or two away for a rainy day.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

******* said:


> ...I prep for most of the families on our rural, dead end lane... Hopefully the stores will provide the glue to hold our little community together....


I suppose without realizing it, this is the answer I was hoping for.
When bad stuff happens, someone will lead. Those of that have chosen to "be that guy" do so for different reasons.

Of course, I love my family and will do everything possible to protect them. But that's not enough.
Our Nation, our way of life is worth fighting for. Unfortunately, there are too many Weak Sisters out there without the tools nor inclination to step up. They are happy to be ignorant, and content giving their power and freedom away.

If you wanna live for purely selfish reasons, I have no beef with you. Strong individuals make for a strong society. But to me, a strong society is the goal. I'll be the idiot making some risky choices to help people I hardly know. I trained my kids well, they can survive without me. What they can't live with is a father who is afraid to fight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What is this "prepper" thing of which you speak?

(I'm here because @Mish made me...lain


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What is this "prepper" thing of which you speak?
> 
> (I'm here because @Mish made me...lain


I told you to clean the bathroom and take the trash out before you were allowed to use the internet!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

I taught my daughter to shoot when she was thirteen.









This was her first target, at 20 yards. She doesn't even like shooting. But I made darn sure she knew how. 
I've taken other family, friends and co-workers out and schooled them as well. 
We all share skills among ourselves in places like this. How often do you help others elsewhere?


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Chipper said:


> WHY cause it's the smart thing to do. Heck even a squirrel has enough smarts to put a nut or two away for a rainy day.


My sentiments exactly. I have sort of a unique perspective I guess. I go to the LEPC meetings and see what the "official" response profile is going to be. I've witnessed about 15 major natural disasters up close and 9 times out of 10, the playbook was followed. I studied Katrina and it was not followed then-GWB basically screwed the pooch.

So restoration of power, food and water aid is pretty much covered. So my profile is on short-term responses. Having enough gasoline to get us out of the "hot zone" is the smartest play that I have seen so far.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Winston Smith said:


> I taught my daughter to shoot when she was thirteen.
> 
> View attachment 61642
> 
> ...


If your daughter doesn't like shooting then you have failed her and are a failure. I taught my daughters to shoot at 5 years old they shoot better than I do. They hunt, kill, field dress, cook and eat what they kill.

Shame on you for failing your daughter she should love shooting and hunting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ouch! But I like it


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> If your daughter doesn't like shooting then you have failed her and are a failure. I taught my daughters to shoot at 5 years old they shoot better than I do. They hunt, kill, field dress, cook and eat what they kill.
> 
> Shame on you for failing your daughter she should love shooting and hunting.


Disagree with you completely. As parents, all we can do is expose our kids to the proper life experiences... we can't make them love them. Nothing to be said that daughter might not find a new appreciation for shooting later in life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We prepare for what nature can do, because it has happen and will again. Our goal is not to depend on the government, they are not much good at it.
We prepare for civil unrest because again it has happened and will again. Good chance it will get more violent. We will hunt no one but they had better not hunt us.
We don't want to depend on a Government to care for us or others around us. Society is best served when we take the lead.
We will stay put hold what is ours, help those we can. This is not a new way of life it has gone on for generations.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> We prepare for what nature can do, because it has happen and will again. Our goal is not to depend on the government, they are not much good at it.
> We prepare for civil unrest because again it has happened and will again. Good chance it will get more violent. We will hunt no one but they had better not hunt us.
> We don't want to depend on a Government to care for us or others around us. Society is best served when we take the lead.
> We will stay put hold what is ours, help those we can. This is not a new way of life it has gone on for generations.


That pretty much covers it. Plus we know how good the government is about HELPING people.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

When it comes to all the "toys/gear" - I'm a casual 'prepper' at best. When it comes to paying attention, forging friendships, putting back smart supplies and learning, learning, learning ... I like our odds. Of course, a tree could fall on me tomorrow and all my efforts won't do squat to save me. Life promises nothing so I just try to do my best and leave the rest to Him. When God requires your presence upstairs, there's no arguing.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> If your daughter doesn't like shooting then you have failed her and are a failure. I taught my daughters to shoot at 5 years old they shoot better than I do. They hunt, kill, field dress, cook and eat what they kill.
> 
> Shame on you for failing your daughter she should love shooting and hunting.


I don't enjoy dealing with rude, insulting, judgmental know-it-alls devoid of basic social skills. But I learned how to do it, and I do it well.
You see, in the real world (where most of us live, present company excluded), we have to do stuff outside of our comfort zone. She was uncomfortable with shooting, but now she is. She just chooses not to. But when pressed, she will place a group like that between the eyes of any offending person deserving it. 
The only "failure" I am is a being a loud-mouth, boorish jerk like you. But if you consider giving lessons, maybe you've found the one thing you're useful at.

And thanks for answering my last question: "How often do you help others?" Chest-thumping arrogant braggarts don't do that.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I store stuff for natural disasters for the most part.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

So I can take care of my family when the time comes. As far as I am concerned it’s a mans responsibility to make sure he can take care of his family no matter what the situation.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

If I have to choose a title I would say “prepper” fits me best. To me a “Survivalist” is some dude with a Rambo knife, some para chord and a flint instead of a lighter. That’s not me. I actually really dislike the phrase “survivalist” it sounds kind of paranoid and lame to me.

I am a prepper. I prepare for the inevitable. Whether it is the power going out, fire, flood, earthquake or something more nefarious like an EMP, dirty bomb or civil unrest. The “preps” that I keep put me in a position to make rational, calm, educated and prepared decisions when shit happens. In my time of prepping I have used my skills and supplies some 20+ times usually on low level type things like having batteries during a blackout or water or propane and toilet paper during big storms or small earthquakes. I have several guns and what the mainstream media would consider an “alarming” amount of ammunition. That being said, while I have them… I have never had to use them in an “emergency” situation. Prepper rule #1: Better to have a gun and never have to use it then to need a gun and not have one. 

I am prepared for a little bit of shit or a whole lot of shit to hit the fan. Me and mine will “survive” because we are prepared and did the hard work and the homework before the need, while others will panic when the need arises. 

So… to answer the question, I consider myself a "Prepper" for all possible scenarios in my neck of the woods.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Disagree with you completely. As parents, all we can do is expose our kids to the proper life experiences... we can't make them love them. Nothing to be said that daughter might not find a new appreciation for shooting later in life.


Nope if he did his job correctly and made it fun and interesting his kid would love to shoot. But he did not make it fun and interesting and the kid doesn't like to shoot because of his improper teaching method so he sucks and he failed. Don't sugar coat it. He failed period.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Winston Smith said:


> I don't enjoy dealing with rude, insulting, judgmental know-it-alls devoid of basic social skills. But I learned how to do it, and I do it well.
> You see, in the real world (where most of us live, present company excluded), we have to do stuff outside of our comfort zone. She was uncomfortable with shooting, but now she is. She just chooses not to. But when pressed, she will place a group like that between the eyes of any offending person deserving it.
> The only "failure" I am is a being a loud-mouth, boorish jerk like you. But if you consider giving lessons, maybe you've found the one thing you're useful at.
> 
> And thanks for answering my last question: "How often do you help others?" Chest-thumping arrogant braggarts don't do that.


Ha ! I clearly see your one of those who cannot deal with the truth. The truth is you *suck* as a Dad and you *failed *your daughter. I really don't care if you cant handle the truth but you *FAILED*! If you would of made it fun your daughter would love to spend time with you shooting. You were probably an *asshole* to her while acting like a drill Sargent jamming the teaching down her throat so she wanted nothing to do with it. So you again you *FAILED*! It sucks to be you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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:image/jpeg;base64,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Nx7l9FEQEREBERAREQEREH/9k=


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Nope if he did his job correctly and made it fun and interesting his kid would love to shoot. But he did not make it fun and interesting and the kid doesn't like to shoot because of his improper teaching method so he sucks and he failed. Don't sugar coat it. He failed period.


That is like saying the only reason any kid doesn't love to play baseball is because of a failure of the parent. Could say the same with any activity... football, hockey, lacrosse. Could also say it is the parent's fault the kid doesn't love math or science or why that kid didn't become a doctor.

Do you not understand every kid is different? God made us all different, with different gifts & likes. There are many factors that make an adult what they are and parenting is just one. I have two adult sons, both raised identically. They are as different as black & white. One loves to shoot... the other doesn't own a gun. The one that doesn't shoot loves sports & played competitive hockey & other sports... the gun lover sucks at sports. They both have college degrees & one is a lawyer. They both are net positives on society and have never been in trouble. But in your mind, I'm a failure & suck as a parent because one of my boys doesn't shoot.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> That is like saying the only reason any kid doesn't love to play baseball is because of a failure of the parent. Could say the same with any activity... football, hockey, lacrosse. Could also say it is the parent's fault the kid doesn't love math or science or why that kid didn't become a doctor.
> 
> Do you not understand every kid is different? God made us all different, with different gifts & likes. There are many factors that make an adult what they are and parenting is just one.


I didn't teach or preach to my kids to play stupid ball sports. I taught them to love to hang out with Dad and do the things that Dad likes. I have 2 daughters and each is different. But contrary to your analogy that each kid is different both my kids love to hang out with dad and they both shoot and hunt. So who did not do their job? I did mine!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I didn't teach or preach to my kids to play stupid ball sports. I taught them to love to hang out with Dad and do the things that Dad likes. I have 2 daughters and each is different. But contrary to your analogy that each kid is different both my kids love to hang out with dad and they both shoot and hunt. So who did not do their job? I did mine!


So maybe someone else thinks you are a failure because your kids don't like sports. Maybe they think you are a failure because you didn't stress education & push them to the max to get advanced degrees. Someone else might think you didn't do your job.

But so what? They are all just opinions.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> So maybe someone else thinks you are a failure because your kids don't like sports. Maybe they think you are a failure because you didn't stress education & push them to the max to get advanced degrees. Someone else might think you didn't do your job.
> 
> But so what? They are all just opinions.


They are not interested in chasing a ball and slapping other kids or adults on the butt when somebody scores... no fail there from my viewpoint.

So are you protecting the butthurt Winston failure (who Pm'ed me whining like a baby) or did you fail your kids too and felt you had to stick up for the other failure bragging about how his kids hates to shoot.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> So are you protecting the butthurt Winston failure (who Pm'ed me whining like a baby) or did you fail your kids too and felt you had to stick up for the other failure bragging about how his kids hates to shoot.


I'm not protecting anyone... just disagreeing with you. I'm quite sure I failed my kids at some time & place. God didn't make me perfect. But I was there for them always, exposed them to all sorts of experiences & allowed them to become their own selves... not some brain washed clone of me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> I'm not protecting anyone... just disagreeing with you. I'm quite sure I failed my kids at some time & place. God didn't make me perfect. But I was there for them always, exposed them to all sorts of experiences & allowed them to become their own selves... *not some brain washed clone of me*.


My children are certainly not brainwashed clones of me. That was a silly statement you just made.

I love this statment from Mr butthurt.


> I taught my kids how to shoot, and my daughter is bad-arse with our .22* (even if she is a bit of a hippie)*


 Ahem.. yeah thats something to be proud of.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> My children are certainly not brainwashed clones of me. That was a silly statement you just made.


Not a silly statement & I did not say anything about your kids. I don't know them. My point is no matter how hard we parents try, kids will have their own interests & loves. Maybe you just got lucky that your kids followed in your footsteps regarding shooting. Maybe it had less to do with you and more to do with what they like. One of my kids loves to shoot & the other doesn't. Same parenting... different kids. Or I could look at it like you & that I failed one.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Not a silly statement & I did not say anything about your kids. I don't know them. My point is no matter how hard we parents try, kids will have their own interests & loves. Maybe you just got lucky that your kids followed in your footsteps regarding shooting. Maybe it had less to do with you and more to do with what they like. One of my kids loves to shoot & the other doesn't. *Same parenting... different kids. Or I could look at it like you & that I failed one.*


^^ Thats where maybe you did fail. Same parenting on two different kids? Nope doesn't work that way.

Each kid is different and each kid does not come with a specific manual on how to raise them. Thats where a good/successful parent flies by the seat of his pants and adapts and changes to get the desired results with each child.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Winston Smith said:


> What are you "prepping" for? No, not which event... WHY are you prepping? To what end?
> Growing food isn't even a concern if things "get back to normal" in a couple of months.


What we do here on the homestead is not considered "prepping", as people in the city might view that concept.
No, it is merely normal life in rural America.
We grow our own food, raise chickens, and put things back for hard times. Those hard times may be loss of a job, a drought that kills all the crops, or any other of a myriad of things.
We have guns, not for "mutant zombie biker raids" but for predators after our live stock, putting deer in the freezer, or for the stray rattlesnake that shows up by the back door.
We are prepared for power outages, they happen often out here.

What some may consider "prepping", or "survivalism" is just normal life for millions of Americans in Fly Over Country.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> I taught them to love to hang out with Dad and do the things that Dad likes. I have 2 daughters and each is different. But contrary to your analogy that each kid is different both my kids love to hang out with dad and they both shoot and hunt. So who did not do their job? I did mine!


You made brain washed little "mini-me's" from a crappy original. I raised and nurtured strong, independent individuals. 
You did a "job" alright. God, do I pity your girls. And can't make boys? He he! Now I better understand your mindless, incoherent rage. Sad.
The good news is that your poor genetic line won't carry your name.



> Ahem.. yeah thats something to be proud of.


I am proud of her, and my boy that could tie you up like a pretzel. Each is smarter and tougher than you are. When they were 10. Mmmmm. Maybe 9.



> So are you protecting the butthurt Winston failure (who Pm'ed me whining like a baby) ...


I thought I'd give you the chance to save face by not making a compete friggin' idiot out of yourself in public. It's not too late to close your ignorant mouth and move on.
I'll be watching you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now this ...... is a pissin' contest and a mighty fine one at that. Carry on Boy's!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have even gotten notification of being a genius :vs_shocked:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Ha ! I clearly see your one of those who cannot deal with the truth. The truth is you *suck* as a Dad and you *failed *your daughter. I really don't care if you cant handle the truth but you *FAILED*! If you would of made it fun your daughter would love to spend time with you shooting. You were probably an *asshole* to her while acting like a drill Sargent jamming the teaching down her throat so she wanted nothing to do with it. So you again you *FAILED*! It sucks to be you.


You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. Unless you know him personally, and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. Unless you know him personally, and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

J


Winston Smith said:


> You made brain washed little "mini-me's" from a crappy original. I raised and nurtured strong, independent individuals.
> You did a "job" alright. God, do I pity your girls. And can't make boys? He he! Now I better understand your mindless, incoherent rage. Sad.
> The good news is that your poor genetic line won't carry your name.
> 
> ...


And now you are being a dick too. See my comments to Hawg about how petty dickery is hurting this site. Ya'll both need to spend more time on introspection and less time worrying about each other's parenting or genetic materials. I am sure you two have some ongoing feud I don't spend enough time on this site to know about, but you need to stop with it, because it is silly and boring.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@ stevekozak. Amen, brother. Enough is enough.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Vulcan Hammer


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. Unless you know him personally, and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


Well well lets see ...

We have some infiltrators. Doucebags abound. I know exactly who you are and the dipwad (Winston Dipwad)Operator6 the king of dip wads from darksideboards forums and SB forums. 
Funny how Winston dipwad the Semen his daddy spilled on the floor that they used to artificially inseminate his mother has been Pming me warning me that hes going to make my life hell Ha! Ha ha ! What a joke this jerk lives in a make believe world that hes going to make my life hell on a forum ? Now Ive heard it all. Bring it douchebag you will certainly continue to out yourself. Your game is child's play.

Here is the threat from Winston dipwad enjoy I certainly did. In fact it made my day I've never laughed so hard so early in the morning.

Here is the threat from Winston dipwad- seems it may be grounds for a perma ban threating members right? We shall see.



> Quote Originally Posted by Winston Smith
> I'm going to be kind and give you one last chance to apologize.
> 
> You have no idea who you're dealing with. But I know you.
> ...


What a joke not only are you a failure of a father your a braggert and loser lowlife with nothing to offer with any real substance. 
Opie6 lives for now. Hey Steve go back to Canada your riding with poor company.

Now watch his head explode he wont be able to help himself LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. Unless you know him personally, and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


You Mr Canada are a real asset to this forum you have two whole freaking threads here. I'll give you the the UL listing (useless and lazy)

Your douche bag buddy Winston Opie6 is so new here he has a whole whooping 4 threads of useless junk he also get the UL listing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> @ stevekozak. Amen, brother. Enough is enough.


You have no clue.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Now this ...... is a pissin' contest and a mighty fine one at that. Carry on Boy's!


Opie6 is back. He said over at the darkside board he had a new sock over here. Problem is he is so stupid he won't last long.

Bye bye Opie6 !


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. *Unless you know him personally, *and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


Yeah I know him. So your Winston's (operator6's) wingman.... yeah he needs all the help he can get.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I have even gotten notification of being a genius :vs_shocked:


So he is PM threatening you too eh!

Where have we seen this before....


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. Unless you know him personally, and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


Hi Steve, newbie here, hitting the maple syrup a little early? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

unclefred said:


> Hi Steve, newbie here, hitting the maple syrup a little early? :tango_face_smile:


Hey Unca Fred Welcome aboard. Come to join the party eh!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what I wake up to? Yes, wake up; I work 2nd shift.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is what I wake up to? Yes, wake up; I work 2nd shift.


Yeah unfortunately I smelled a dung pile and I was right! It turned out to be Operator6

You would be surprised what you catch when you throw some bait and a hook in the water.

His I.P. is most certainly a different one than the old Operator6 I.P. address his rage is identical though.

Watch his head explode now he can't help himself.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll bet Denton does not let him go for 60-some pages like we did though! :devil: That was classic!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'll bet Denton does not let him go for 60-some pages like we did though! :devil: That was classic!


You know me; I'd love to do just that, but Cricket would skin me alive!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'll bet Denton does not *let him go for 60-some pages like we did though!* :devil: That was classic!


I was determined not too ban him just because he was trying to milk my goat. Thankfully you blasted him for me LMAO!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> You know me; I'd love to do just that, but *Cricket* would skin me alive!


I think she perma banned him the last time here when he stole my House and Harley picture trying to milk my goat over here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> You are being a real dickhole about this. I don't know what your beef is with Winton Smith, and don't care, but whatever it is does not excuse your boorish behavior in calling him out for being a bad Dad just because his kid does not enjoy the shooting sports. I think he did his job in being sure she knows how to shoot and is competent at it. Unless you know him personally, and have first-hand knowledge that he is a poor parent, then you should should apologize to him for your asinine comments. This type of petty dickery is why we don't have more participation here than we do.


New peppery words of the week? :vs_laugh:

Dickhole - Is this a *** term for asswipe?
Dickery - Now, I like this one petty or not!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You guys need to keep it cleaner, too.

Don't irk me. My caffeine level has not hit the operational level, yet. :devil:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> You guys need to keep it cleaner, too.
> 
> Don't irk me. My caffeine level has not hit the operational level, yet. :devil:


I'll just call him "Father failure".... Its kinda like Father Flanagan but funnier.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> New peppery words of the week? :vs_laugh:
> 
> Dickhole - Is this a *** term for asswipe?
> Dickery - Now, I like this one petty or not!


Hickory, Dickery, Doc.
SteveKozak is being a ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Well well lets see ...
> 
> We have some infiltrators. Doucebags abound. I know exactly who you are and the dipwad (Winston Dipwad)Operator6 the king of dip wads from darksideboards forums and SB forums.
> Funny how Winston dipwad the Semen his daddy spilled on the floor that they used to artificially inseminate his mother has been Pming me warning me that hes going to make my life hell Ha! Ha ha ! What a joke this jerk lives in a make believe world that hes going to make my life hell on a forum ? Now Ive heard it all. Bring it douchebag you will certainly continue to out yourself. Your game is child's play.
> ...


Wow! Now, if that isn't a very real threat, I don't know what is. Such legal liabilities can't be tolerated.

Now, let's go back to having a great day while I try to read the news before going to work, what say?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Hickory, Dickery, Doc.
> SteveKozak is being a ....


Yeah Steve has me thinking he is a Steve we both know from Canada but Im not yet 100% certain. I am about 85 percent certain as those two hang out at the same place.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You know, I don't know these past folks y'all refer to... and don't care. What I do care about is prepping and we had a decent discussion going here & then it got sidetracked with personal attacks & foul language and now the prepping discussion is long gone.

As was stated earlier, this is what will kill this forum & run people off or at a minimum keep them from posting as they might fear such an attack. I personally could care less if anyone leans left, right or middle. I want to read about prepping. I want to learn more & maybe teach some.

Now such arguments don't bother me personally as I'm from German stock & love to argue. I'm old, fat & beat down by life & the system, and could care less what others think of me. But if this site wants to build activity, especially talks about prepping, IMO this crap has to stop.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Wow! Now, if that isn't a very real threat, I don't know what is. Such legal liabilities can't be tolerated.
> 
> Now, let's go back to having a great day while I try to read the news before going to work, what say?


Winston taste good like a cigarette should.... up in smoke.:vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I said to have a great day. Now, everyone walk away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Winston taste good like a cigarette should.... up in smoke.:vs_lol:


I hated Winstons. I preferred Lucky Strikes, non-filtered. Amazed I can still breathe.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> You know, I don't know these past folks y'all refer to... and don't care. What I do care about is prepping and we had a decent discussion going here & then it got sidetracked with personal attacks & foul language and now the prepping discussion is long gone.
> 
> As was stated earlier, this is what will kill this forum & run people off or at a minimum keep them from posting as they might fear such an attack. I personally could care less if anyone leans left, right or middle. I want to read about prepping. I want to learn more & maybe teach some.
> 
> Now such arguments don't bother me personally as I'm from German stock & love to argue. I'm old, fat & beat down by life & the system, and could care less what others think of me. But if this site wants to build activity, especially talks about prepping, IMO this crap has to stop.


You just didn't know who you were coming to the rescue for.

I have no beef with you but you stepped in and ran with something you didn't know about.

Sorry you got caught up in it. But this isn't my first rodeo with this guy. And I bet this thread got the most hits of the week here so I don't think it killed the forum.

So take it easy its all better now Admins here and Admins at OTP work together when it come to heathens.
Yes believe it or not I too am an Administrator.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I think I said to have a great day. Now, everyone walk away.


Yes sir we are outta here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Yes sir we are outta here.


Good job, by the way.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> You just didn't know who you were coming to the rescue for.
> 
> I have no beef with you but you stepped in and ran with something you didn't know about.
> 
> ...


Hey Hawg -

I have not been in the Admin side of the orange site since I started my house. I think I forgot the passwords. Can you please e-mail them to me?

Thanks!

-I-


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Hey Hawg -
> 
> I have not been in the Admin side of the orange site since I started my house. I think I forgot the passwords. Can you please e-mail them to me?
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll hook you up gimme a second or two.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah I'll hook you up gimme a second or two.


Thanks pal.

I figure if he follows his usual pattern, he'll screw around here for a while until Denton or Squatch gets sick of him, then we will have to to deal with 3-4 sockpuppets. Since I am 2 hours behind you, I'll take the late shift.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> You just didn't know who you were coming to the rescue for.
> 
> I have no beef with you but you stepped in and ran with something you didn't know about.
> 
> ...


Must be a stealth admin. 

My point was I simply disagreed with you & thought this personal stuff needs to stay out of public discussions... assuming you want folks to post here. No one, or few know of this past history you refer to. We just see a public attack on a member, by admin.

I only mention this cause I care about this site... plus I like to disagree with people.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

******* said:


> Must be a stealth admin.
> 
> My point was I simply disagreed with you & thought this personal stuff needs to stay out of public discussions... assuming you want folks to post here. No one, or few know of this past history you refer to. We just see a public attack on a member, by admin.
> 
> I only mention this cause I care about this site... plus I like to disagree with people.


Its OK i forgive you. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Hey Hawg -
> 
> I have not been in the Admin side of the orange site since I started my house. I think I forgot the passwords. Can you please e-mail them to me?
> 
> ...


Sent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Must be a stealth admin.
> 
> My point was I simply disagreed with you & thought this personal stuff needs to stay out of public discussions... assuming you want folks to post here. No one, or few know of this past history you refer to. We just see a public attack on a member, by admin.
> 
> I only mention this cause I care about this site... plus I like to disagree with people.


He's admin over at OTP. We have a lot of crossover people between here and there. The owner of OTP is a really good guy. He gave us a place to go when things were pretty bad, here, many years ago.
PM Hawg or Inor for the link.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Its OK i forgive you. :tango_face_grin:


A stealth admin, huh? :laughhard: Its almost just like old times here, but the damn progressives always want a change. :vs_lol:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't really consider myself a prepper more like a self-sufficient asshole.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Insert Navy Seal Copy Pasta here.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> I don't really consider myself a prepper more like a self-sufficient asshole.


I've got half of that description down pretty well myself.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok a little more in put the why-----
cause I like the life style - it is simple, sometimes hard work, on can be fun .
and just for a reference to the OP -just about everyone is an arms and tactics guy kind of like vegetarian =bad hunter in native lingo! lol


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Its OK i forgive you. :tango_face_grin:


Where the hell is the dislike button?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> He's admin over at OTP. We have a lot of crossover people between here and there.


I resent that! We are family site! We do not allow any of that transformer shit there! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I resent that! We are family site! We do not allow any of that transformer shit there! :tango_face_grin:


That's not what Gambit tells me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That's not what Gambit tells me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


We harbor Gambit to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Where the hell is the dislike button?


When you find it, tell me. I been looking for it for years on multiple sites.
Well, and that other button that REALLY tells them how you feel with just one click.:devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> When you find it, tell me. I been looking for it for years on multiple sites.
> Well, and that other button that REALLY tells them how you feel with just one click.:devil:


You mean the ban button? For the right price, I'll rent mine.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Cash, check, or newly minted silver?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And do you reeeeaaallllyyyyy want me to have a ban button?

That button clicking would sound like Sammy Davis Jr tap dancing to Foggy Mountain Breakdown.

(Yes, I'm eclectic in my tastes. And if you youngsters don't get the references, too bad.)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> He's admin over at OTP. We have a lot of crossover people between here and there. The owner of OTP is a really good guy. He gave us a place to go when things were pretty bad, here, many years ago.
> PM Hawg or Inor for the link.


Just who do you think your calling a crossover? I identify with unalienable rights! (Hey Denton, I got the spelling right this time, huh)?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't consider myself a crossover. More so a lowly traveler, meandering a wooded path between the river of sanity and the cliffs of lunacy, fearing one, embracing the other, and loving the both.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Well well lets see ...
> 
> We have some infiltrators. Doucebags abound. I know exactly who you are and the dipwad (Winston Dipwad)Operator6 the king of dip wads from darksideboards forums and SB forums.
> Funny how Winston dipwad the Semen his daddy spilled on the floor that they used to artificially inseminate his mother has been Pming me warning me that hes going to make my life hell Ha! Ha ha ! What a joke this jerk lives in a make believe world that hes going to make my life hell on a forum ? Now Ive heard it all. Bring it douchebag you will certainly continue to out yourself. Your game is child's play.
> ...





hawgrider said:


> You Mr Canada are a real asset to this forum you have two whole freaking threads here. I'll give you the the UL listing (useless and lazy)
> 
> Your douche bag buddy Winston Opie6 is so new here he has a whole whooping 4 threads of useless junk he also get the UL listing.





hawgrider said:


> Yeah I know him. So your Winston's (operator6's) wingman.... yeah he needs all the help he can get.


I'm very confused. I think you have me confused for someone else (apparently a Canuck).


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Bummer this thread got so jacked up. I was kind of looking forward to reading you guys (and gals) take on yourselves.

Oh well, I guess there's always the "What's the best battle axe?" and "How long can I store rice?" threads to reread through. lain:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Redwood Country said:


> Bummer this thread got so jacked up. I was kind of looking forward to reading you guys (and gals) take on yourselves.
> 
> Oh well, I guess there's always the "What's the best battle axe?" and "How long can I store rice?" threads to reread through. lain:


My apologies. You stumbled upon an Opie thread. This guy is notorious on a lot of the prepper sites. He is an asshat that shows up just to cause trouble.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Redwood Country said:


> Bummer this thread got so jacked up. I was kind of looking forward to reading you guys (and gals) take on yourselves.
> 
> Oh well, I guess there's always the "What's the best battle axe?" and "How long can I store rice?" threads to reread through. lain:


OK, let's get this back on track.

My take on me? I'm a hoarder of supplies I think are necessary to ensure the small group make it six months. The plan is to take the supplies and small group of people to another location that is deep in the woods, where we will join with some others. That place is a place where food can be grown and wild game can be harvested.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, let's get this back on track.


Ditto that.

I do not even know anymore, if I can legitimately be called "prepper". I am not really "preparing for" anything. I am more of an extreme "Do It Yourselfer". Yes, we have several months of food and water put back as well as a fair load of guns and ammo. But really, I am drawn to this life to figure out how much I don't have to rely on "society" to be comfortable.

Roasting your own coffee, growing your own food, making your own sausage and cheese, preserving your own harvest... Why wouldn't you do those things? It tastes better. It is better for you. And it is EXTREMELY rewarding...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am a short term prepper right now. I prep for natural disasters that are imminent.
Once I get a few things straightened out in life with family etc, I will probably turn to long term and survival.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, it appears that Winston ( Opie ) was one step behind rather then a step ahead. Didn't know he was a serial douchebag.

As for prepping, I have the immediate threats covered as you guys know. I have expanded my outlook to include longer term which, given my location is problematic, but working on it. I am habitual in my approach these days. I am always looking at things to determine how they will fit my needs and how they will extend my survival term. I was the picture of calm before hurricane Harvey came in, I am not so calm when looking beyond that tho. The really scary shit, I believe, is yet to come.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If you want to know about my take on prepping, you can read my blog. The addy is (sorta) in my sig.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Initially I prepared for what I considered the likely scenarios applicable to my circumstance: fire, tornado, temporary power outages, severe weather, possible earthquake.

Today, my preparations are always done with the idea of an EMP in mind. My theory is if I am prepared for an EMP, then I can survive darn near anything.

I'm not there yet. I'm still working on my long-term bug-out plan, location, and mutual aid group.

And, I share most all of @Salt-N-Pepper ideas: Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You ? Real, down to Earth prepping & self sufficiency information


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Initially I prepared for what I considered the likely scenarios applicable to my circumstance: fire, tornado, temporary power outages, severe weather, possible earthquake.

Today, my preparations are always done with the idea of an EMP in mind. My theory is if I am prepared for an EMP, then I can survive darn near anything.

I'm not there yet. I'm still working on my long-term bug-out plan, location, and mutual aid group.

And, I share most all of Salt-N-Pepper's ideas: Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You ? Real, down to Earth prepping & self sufficiency information


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Geeezus whatta thread lol. Couldn't get on for a week & missed all the fun. Glad board fixed now, btw, thks!

I started as a 'survivalist' _(keep cool, travel light, stay low_) kind of girl and that served me well for 50+ years. Then after discovering Tom & this mountain... things switched to 'prepper' (term used loosely) because, well, because of the mountain. Here was a place worth standing on, dying on, and living on.

Surprisingly, most of the methods and mindsets crossed over well: no (or damn little) dependence on any singular outside resource for survival or support. I can defend this mountain until I cant - and then it wont matter. :angel:

This forum is a blessing for me. I can run fight hunt as easily as I breathe. Staying in one place takes a whole different kind of skillset and I've learned so much from all of you already, with so much more to learn. Thank you, all.

I know I say thanks a lot and if it bothers you, too bad. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## CoveyLeader (Dec 3, 2017)

I go further than just surviving, I plan on thriving. A/C during SHTF, absolutely. Refrigeration, covered. Off grid pressurized water, working now. Food production and storage, comms, alt energy, comprehensive library, the list goes on. The means and knowledge to defend it all, check. Just need a few more trusted people. Why? Because I have planned and executed that plan so that other people's problems do not become mine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Geeezus whatta thread lol. Couldn't get on for a week & missed all the fun. Glad board fixed now, btw, thks!
> 
> I started as a 'survivalist' _(keep cool, travel light, stay low_) kind of girl and that served me well for 50+ years. Then after discovering Tom & this mountain... things switched to 'prepper' (term used loosely) because, well, because of the mountain. Here was a place worth standing on, dying on, and living on.
> 
> ...


Glad your here. Yep, aint this place a real hoot!


----------

